# Making at little extra on the side.



## Ina (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a jewish acquaintance, Gail, that I would come across once in awhile. One day she was talking about trying to revamp her parents restaurant for economy and efficacy. She was speaking about the problem of makeing sure they were getting their supplies from a supplier who would follow kosher rules.

Well my loving hubby piped up with the statement that I was a cook that could cook anything. I love the big lug, but he makes me want to put a bucket over his head sometimes.

A couple of months later Gail approached me with a proposition. She wanted me to cook chicken for her parents restaurant. She explain that they would provide the large pot and utensils, and the chicken. I explained that I was mostly home bound. She said that was perfect, and if I would take cash, that would save them from having to put me on their employee payroll.

Now six days a week, I get a delivery of 5lbs. of chicken first thing early in the morning. I boil the whole chicken until it almost want to fall part. Then I debone the chicken, and through the bones and skin back into the pot until the bones become soft. I then through the bones out. All four of my doggies love the skins. I put the chicken into a container that the restaurant provides. Then I put the chicken in the refrigerator so the chicken fat gets solid. I take fat, (they call it shmault (?)), and containerize that, then I put the chicken broth into gallon size ziploc bags. They pick up their cook supplies for the day.

So I get $5.00 to do the cooking and separating, $2.00 for the fat, and $10.for the gallon of broth. For me this works to $17.00 a day for six days a week. Which work out to be, $17.00 X 6 = $102 weekly X 4 weeks = $408.00 monthly. Every little bit helps.

Does anyone else do things to make a little extra cash?
.:gettowork:k:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2014)

Sounds great Ina, but $5 for the cooking/separating seems a bit low to me.  Do you consider the time you spend doing it, and the electricity/gas for your stove, etc.?  Other than that, it's nice that you're earning some extra cash at home!  :yougogirl:


----------



## Ina (Jun 22, 2014)

Sea I look at it this way, being in a wheelchair a great deal of the time means that my possibilities of acquiring any job are very low. Plus I don't have any deductions like taxes, plus I would loss my disability income. It also provides me with a routine that I need badly, and it gives me much needed exercise.
When I add all that together, I'm coming out ahead of things. :bigwink:k:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm happy for you Ina, sounds perfect for you!


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 23, 2014)

Go for it, Ina.....


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 23, 2014)

never mind


----------

